# Recommendations on service at 97,500 Miles for 2015 CTD



## CincydieselCTD (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey all. I am coming up on my service for 97,500 miles and I am hoping for any input for other work that may be beneficial to be preformed that is not stated in the owners manual. The reason for this is that I use my car for work and downtime is not good at all and with the CTD's being newer and few and far in between, I was wondering if anyone had any unexpected maintenance done for their CTD between 100k - 120k. 

Here is what I am looking to do at 97,500 (Turning over 90K tomorrow and will be ready for maintenance in a 1-2 months), 

- Replace Timing Belt
- Replace Timing Belt Tensioner
- Replace Idler Pulley
- Replace Water Pump
- Replace Tires with another set of Michelin Premier A/S's. 
- Transmission Fluid Replacement

Should I consider any other maintenance procedures to be done? Here is some other history on my car, 

- Replaced battery 6 months ago. 
- Factory brake's (Mostly highway driving and can change on my own)
- Had my transmission flushed and replaced with new fluid at 50K.
- All oil changes expect for the first two have been done by myself at or right around 7-7.5K with Amsoil and a WIX filter. 
- Fuel filter has been changed as per the owners manual and drained of water at each oil change. 

Any recommendations to have preventative maintenance done? I was considering to also have my starter and alternator changed at this service, but don't want to throw away money if they still have lots of life left. Thoughts and or advice? Thanks in advance for any and all feedback!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't know that wix made an oil filter for the LUZ engine.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

That looks like a pretty good list. However I wouldn't replace the starter or alternator unless you're having issues with them.

If you haven't done it yet I would pull the map sensor and clean it. There are a few threads on here about doing this. They get pretty crudded up really quickly and it's an easy process to do yourself.


----------



## CincydieselCTD (Apr 23, 2017)

Tomko said:


> I didn't know that wix made an oil filter for the LUZ engine.


 They do, I bleed the WIX brand and have been using them since I started changing my own oil. I get them in bulk on Amazon.


----------



## CincydieselCTD (Apr 23, 2017)

justin13703 said:


> That looks like a pretty good list. However I wouldn't replace the starter or alternator unless you're having issues with them.
> 
> If you haven't done it yet I would pull the map sensor and clean it. There are a few threads on here about doing this. They get pretty crudded up really quickly and it's an easy process to do yourself.


 thanks for your feedback. I'll look into this off of the forum. Thanks again!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

EGR valve will need cleaning or replacement.


----------



## CincydieselCTD (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks, I will make note on this also.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I know you're planning on getting your transmission fluid changed again but you might want to drop the front bottom cover first and see if your cooler lines are seeping. Where you're location (Cold winter area), I wouldn't be surprised if they were. 

If you plan to keep the car 10+ years fluid film treatment inside all body panels every year for corrosion prevention. 

Since you'll be out of the powertrain warranty soon you could up your oil chance interval to 10k intervals easily and save some cost there. Not a worry since you're using a high quality lube. You could even go further but 10K is reasonable without testing. 

I know with my car approaching 4 years old, this is when I usually start doing a single drain and fill of coolant every oil change in vehicles. The new gallon or so added each oil change keeps it fresh and slowly replaces the oil with new. I like to take a proactive approach with it. If you want to wait and just have somewhere flush it completely at 5/150k that's fine but I try to do as much myself as I can.


Check the bolts for each flange connection on the exhaust under the car. They commonly break from corrosion.


----------

